# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Aestevation

## Wembley

Do you have to hibernate your Budgett's frog? I have heard  you do.

----------


## John Clare

Only if you wish to breed it.  And it's not hibernation - Aestivation and Hibernation are different but related processes.

----------


## Brett

I've heard aestivating your Budgett's frog slightly increases their longevity. I guess it's supposed to slow down the aging process or something.

----------

